# Mounting Skeletons on the house/roof



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I did the very same thing last year. I now work at a professional haunt, here in CT and I had to work on Halloween last year. I set up the skeletons, so my wife could give out candy, while I was working, without doing the big yard set up, that I normally do. It was a hit. I used twist ties. You can get a big roll at any dollar store and they work great! 










Here are some photos:






























Eric


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

This is a very simple and easy way to pose lightweight skeletons. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

